# How many shrimp/fish can I keep in a 5gallon planted tank?



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I know the inch/gallon rule for fish, but say I am to keep guppies/cherry shrimp, and they give birth, now there are more fish/shrimp.... etc etc at what point would I have to start taking fish/shrimp out of the tank? I see some people keeping ridiculous amounts of shrimp in a tank.... 

Thanks


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

T hats a good question!!!!
I guess it would depend on how often you clean and water change or want to clean and waterchange .
the more you have the more often ...
in my 3.5 gl I w/c 1 during the week small(1l or 2 ) and on weekend 
My guppies are spitting them out now and not to sure what i will do havent really thaught about it ..
Although i would hate to sell ,I might be tempted to get more tanks ?
more tanks lol
I know what you mean tho with amounts people have and i could almost see me doing that but I just dont go to the LFS...
Im into plecs so its pretty limited in how many i can have .


Want some baby guppies lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I moved around 150 cherry shrimp out my 5 gallon tank. Put them all in my 29gallon and gave the tank to a betta. 

I moved all my female platy to the tank below the 29 where they immedately started to fill it up again with fish. I want to get a tank divider so I can seperate the fish by sex.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The number of shrimp you can keep in a 5 is really up to how clean you keep the water, how often you feed, and how much space there is to hide. I wouldn't be surprised to find 300+ in a 5g tank that is moderately planted and heavily filtered.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

wow

so having 20 or 30 isnt a big deal.... haha

thanks guys!


----------

